
WASP, a Lisp dialect for performant, concise Web Assembly modules - tosh
https://medium.com/@naltun/wasp-a-lisp-dialect-for-performant-concise-web-assembly-modules-29f5f7282b6a
======
pjmlp
Other than having parentheses, it doesn't look very lispy.

Namely _ instead of - as word separator, :: for namespaces and depends on
Rust.

wracket and Schism are more in line with Lisp spirit, even though they are
Schemes.

------
musicale
I'd prefer fast, efficient and reliable over whatever the dubious adjective
"performant" means.

------
tosh
on Github:
[https://github.com/wasplang/wasp](https://github.com/wasplang/wasp)

~~~
butterisgood
That doesn't appear particularly lisp-like.

~~~
butterisgood
Oh I take it back... the README page doesn't look too lispy, apart from some
of the constructs, but not in syntax.

This however:
[https://github.com/wasplang/wasp/blob/master/examples/webgl/...](https://github.com/wasplang/wasp/blob/master/examples/webgl/main.w)

Definitely does.

~~~
pjmlp
It looks like Rust with parentheses, not really Lisp.

